# Hybrid question



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I have a question about Walleye. I have a guy at work that said the Walleye is a hybrid (not talking about suageye) between the Perch and the Northern Pike. Is this true or is he full of it. In some ways I can see this being true, but I just can't bring myself to believe him.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

No he has just jerking your chain they are not even in the same family


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

WOW. Not even close. He is reading too many resturaunt menu's or something getting crazy fish name ideas. :T :B 
The only thing Walleye are related to are Sauger and the Sander, which is over in Europe and Russia. Northern Pike are wierdly enough spread out on both sides of the northern hemisphere, which is very rare to happen.
Perch are part of the Percid family (Darters), and is in top 2 of species diversity on the continent, its too late for me to remeber whether its them or Cyrpinids (Minnows), and they are also restricted to pretty much North America.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

actually, walleye and perch are related


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

ashtonmj, perch, darters, walleye, and saugers are all in the percidae family


----------

